# Horse Drive - Attire?



## lawmjm (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am going on a horse drive in Montana in about 5 weeks. I ride mostly English (but have some Western and open range experience). Obviously, the britches and field boots won't do. My questions are:

1. Will paddock boots be good enough? If not, who makes good western boots, meant for riding (and that I can get used)?

2. The hat question - Don't want to look stupid or like an extra from City Slickers, and want something functional and practical for Montana in November.

3. Half chaps - yes or no?

Thanks all! Will post this in the Western forum too.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Where in Montana are you going? 

Dress warm. As far as a hat, just don't wear straw. o.o Most of the guys around here ride in baseball caps. Cowboy hats tend to be expensive, so it depends on your budget. 
In november, I ride in thermal long johns under my jeans. If I am out on the range, I'd probably also be wearing full chaps or ******. Your legs aren't going to stay warm enough in just jeans. 
Justin makes a great boot, but they are spendy. Look for anything with a fair sized heel that will keep you warm. I have a pair of insulated muck boot type boots that I wear and they are awesome. 

The biggest thing is just dress warm and functional. If you want to wear paddock boots or half chaps, I don't think anyone is going to hold it against you.


----------



## lawmjm (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks SD! I'll be in the Pryor Mountain Area. I'm definitely bringing the thermals and Under Armor. 

****** are expensive, particularly when I won't get further use out of them. Any suggestions (boot brands or online stores, etc.) would be appreciated. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

layers. Lots of layers and wool will keep you much warmer than cotton.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

actually, you might want to be careful how much you layer, cause if you sweat with all that insulation on, it stays right on your skin and you'll get colder than if you only wore a few layers, its better to be mildly warm and dry, then layering up only to freeze cause you're sweating from all those layers... look on ebay and consignment sites for good boots cheap(er)


----------



## lovemyhorses (Aug 20, 2009)

I went on a roundup years ago and what started out as a beautiful warm day ended up in a full fledged blizzard. If you have access to a full length drovers/over coat or the Australian oil skin coats I'd bring one along just incase. Mine (with wool liner) was a life saver. They roll up nicely and can be kept tied behind the saddle. Be sure to wear wool or moisture wicking clothing. If you have room in your boots for heavy socks then I say go ahead and wear them (under your jeans  ). I personally would not suggest buying new boots for the ride since you will not have time to properly break them in. Wear as little cotten as possible. Just incase, I'd suggest you bring a wool snow cap and maybe even a light scarf and warm riding gloves - you never know when it will snow in that area. A small camera is always nice too.

It's a beautiful area you are going to - enjoy yourself!!!!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I love Ariat and Twisted X boots for comfort. They don't seem to require a lot of break in time either. If you have comfortable riding boots(paddock) then wear them. You may want to look for a winter/insulated boot if it's apt to be cold. I have a pair of Ariat winter boots that i love.. Buy slightly large so you have room for thick socks. It's always nice when your toes can wiggle.  I think English breeches are fairly warm and might work nicely under a pair of jeans, slightly larger than you would normally wear.  

And have fun.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Layer, for sure. Not so much you are a snowman, but enough that you can easily add/remove easily as the weather dictates. LJ's under the jeans are a great idea. Could you borrow some ******/batwings from someone? I'd lend you some, but you are kinda far away!
A baseball hat should be fine, but pack a toque in case it gets chilly. I second the oilskin idea - thay are awesome.
Ariats and Justins are my fave brands of boots. 
You are going to have a great time! Pics after please!!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I've gone cattle driving in English attire and English tack. It's what I ride in, what I'm more comfortable in so therefore that's how I went.



E-bay would probably help you out. Do you have any local tack stores that sell stuff second hand? That may be the weay to go.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

It can get very cold in Montana by Halloween. By then I will be riding in my winter riding boots. Most of us use Mountain Horse boots. I got mine on sale from State Line Tack. I got the ones for extreme cold. They run big so if you get your regular size you should be able to wear wool socks in them. Mine were quite comfortable from day one. They are insulated and waterproof. You may need that if it snows or rains. You don't want wet feet! They are seriously ugly though. Kind of like motorcycle boots. (No offense to motorcycle riders) You can bring hand and toe warmers. Costco has the good toe warmers that are thin and adhesive. We also ride with ski masks under our helmets. The thin stretchy kind that cover your face if need be or you can just pull down around your neck. Water proof riding gloves! With a thin layer glove under neath if needed. I wear good long underwear and then a thing wool sweater and then a vest and good lined waterproof coat. Not trying to sound extreme but being cold could ruin a trip and Montana can get cold. If it does snow or rain and you don't have rain pants, jeans could be unbearably cold. I also invested in water proof riding pants that have the full seat for security but I got all my stuff in spring when it went on clearance. (Because it can get quite spendy.) Before that I used $20. pull on rain pants. They roll up super small, they are just more slippery.


----------

